Ask HN: What are some of your recent successes? - random42
======
MattLeBlanc001
I'm not sure this is a success, but more of a habit I developed that helped me
a lot.

While in bed about to sleep, I take about 5min to do the following:

\- Think about 3 bad things I did during the day

\- Think about 3 good things I did during the day (from smiling to a cachier,
to helping someone in need, to sharing knowledge with co-workers)

\- Re-visit what I did the whole day and be thankful for everything. And I
really mean litterarely for everything (made coffee in the morning? I'm
thankful for having a coffee machine, a full fridge, thankful for the weather,
money I have or don't have..etc).

The above has helped me with two things: Remembering things (I have a bad
memory) and be more happy with what I have. And as someone said "Happiness is
doing more and expecting less".

